# Starting my Emachines internals (-some stuff) transfer!



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay, starting my emachines D6417 transfer from old case and mobo to new one

specs:
Cooler Master Centurion case (upgrade from Emachines stock)
Jetway 939GT4 SLI mobo (upgrade from MS-7093. might be selling soon, pm me if interested, or might put it in a different project)
AMD 3200+ 64 Venice (Stock)
WD 80GB HDD (Stock)
Maxtor 120GB HDD (not stock)
X800 GTO2 @ 581/629 (with new case going to try to up that, esp with modded pci slot cooler) upgraded from onboard!
3x 512MB DDR3200 + 1x1GB DDR3200  (I go 2x512 for bming, but not for oblivion or fear or most everything) upgraded from 1x256MB
Antec Smartpower 2.0 500W (upgraded from 300W POS)
Emachines (going to find out actual brand!!) DVD+-RW
Media card bay reader


So excited for all this!!! i've done from the ground up b4, but never a transfer with existing HDD's to new mobo, hopefully it's butter smooth!!!

any advice welcome

btw, check the link in my sig for the price of everything not including the case and mobo, which were $110 shipped.

price diff since my 1st case post ($650) is +$15 for PSU, +$50 for mobo (open box!!), and +$60 for case

okay! pics soon!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 18, 2006)

Aside from having to repair windows (Sct like you're going to reinstall windows, and then it'll give you the option to repair a current installation.), a computer move isn't that hard. Good luck!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 18, 2006)

dvd drive is a lite-on

keeping it going!

the only issues i have run into thus far is the complete lack of any good solvent in the house as well as lack of steel wool.  how is a guy supposed to use arctic silver!!?

to zek: i hope so!  my only worry is going from an ati mobo to an nforce, but it shouldn't be an issue beyond a little hdd work.  woohoo!


----------



## markkleb (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice mobo and case..That is one of my favorite cases (cept RedChrome, lol)
I dont think there is enough luck in the world to go from ATI to Nvidia without format.

Dont you want that new/fresh feeling that goes along with a new install?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 18, 2006)

first post from new mobo!! woo hoo

only issue was with my emac windows license!

on the phone for 10 minutes (the product key i had installed on my comp wasn't working, and was different*** from the Cert of Auth on my case! so i used the diff code, and talked to a rep, and they asked me ?s to lead me into saying i changed my mobo, and then they said "great! we can help you now that you said that!"  i'm like wtf but ok

time for a shit load of driver updates tho! (pci bus controller, audio, like 6 things!)

but woohoo!  i think i may just hook up my dvdrom and play some oblivion and then call it a night!  

random info, maybe someone can figure it out, but the mobo clock is exactly 2.5 hours ahead of east coast. how can somethng be set and then a .5?  any ideas?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 18, 2006)

You must have so much good Karma...


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 18, 2006)

had a victory last night with a 6848 3dmark05 run, up from 6731, when i oc'ed my proccy to 2330!  i may be able to break 7000 with some creative fan work, so we'll see! i will probably mod my slot fan cooler to blow onto the back of my x800 because when i oc'ed to 6731 i had it blowing on there, but it'll be nice to have a permanent solution!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 18, 2006)

The setup before taking it down





new mobo - jetway 939GT4 SLI  woohoo no more locked FSB!!





close-up of PCI-E plugs.  there is a slight mark on the top one (right, it's green). b/c i got this open box, i think that a clue to the reason why it was returned in the first place.  i think someone put their solo VGA card in the green slot, it didn't work, so RMA.  i think they didn't have sli becuase there is no mark on the other green slot, and i think they didn't realize they should've done the yellow one for single card.  whatever, saved me 30 bones





my emachines case minus PSU, graphics card, wireless NIC. it looks so empty!





my test setup!  i feel like a bamf with it running like this.  i have it setup with a wireless NIC and dvd drive now, so i could load drivers off cd and net.  plus play a little oblivion.... :-0






ummmm, clearance!  less then 2mm clearance between my gto2 and the southbridge fan.  i hope the height of cards off the mobo is standardized, and will never get lower!





first bios boot.  no hardware issue except resetting wireless keyboard and mouse and changing the bios to stop looking for a damn floppy!

so now that i know that the mobo works (dreamlike, actually.  already busted a 330 mHz OC, w/o breaking a sweat, and the compound isn't set perfect yet.  mirrored the heatsink as best I could, and it's looking sick.  i've got an ati silencer on the way, as well as another 120mm silent fan, light, and fan controller, all for less than 35 shipped.  i'm amped to no longer have an emachines gamer and play with the big boys!  now i just need a new monitor....  haha, not for a long while!


btw, if the page is too big, let me know!  it loaded great for me, but i will just make links if you guys want


----------



## markkleb (Jun 19, 2006)

Jeyway GT4 SLI RULES! 
It has to be the best $45 SLI board ever...lol 

Great job switching  mobos without reformatting..


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking very good!


----------

